# Recommending paint to use with Langka Blob Remover



## 41woodie (Oct 19, 2017)

Depending on the specific damage I'm using Langka Blob Remover and/or #3000 wet-sanding to repair dozens of rock chips, scratches, bird bombs etc on an enamel repaint that's more than 25 years old.
So far the results have been encouraging but not amazing. I'm using straight Acrylic Enamel for touchup and I'm concerned that when I begin to use compound and a DA polisher to cleanup the sanding marks the compound will remove the touchup paint as it has no hardener in it making it much softer than the old well cured paint. I'm really not excited about the prospect of doing all of this repair work to see it vanish with a few seconds of polishing.
Is there a better type of paint to combat this problem, or can I add hardener to the touchup paint hoping to make it nearer the hardness of the old paint or ?? I believe that when mixing hardener with enamel it has a relatively short pot life and since I'm preparing very small amounts at a time I have no idea how much hardener to add.
Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated..Thanks


----------

